# so whos planning on going to Burning Man this year?!!



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

hey i was just wondering who was planning on going to Burning Man this Year. im really Deterimined to go. so just seeing who all has plans or thoughts of going as well.


----------



## wildboy860

i think i will be! some just told me they're gonna drag me along. been wanting to go for like 5 years. hopefully this year.


----------



## spoonreceptacle

Drugged up hippies? No thanks.





hahaha jk, but seriously, no thanks...


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

aw but yer gonna be missinnn out! im goin for the art and stuff.


----------



## Dmac

it would be something to see, for sure! but the desert in the middle of summer would be tough. plus i heard that you have to bring all you need for the week (water food weed booze). from the videos i have seen you would not need the weed or much booze, but water is a must. i would sure love to be able to say that i have been there, evan if it was only for a little while.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

yup you gotta bring what you need. and since its the dessert you need t bring quite a lot. including food. the artwork is intense! its all intense.


----------



## FawnDroke

I heard that the tickets to get in were a shit load of money.
I was planning on making a trip to experience it because it's one of the last years they are doing it. The lease on the land is running out is what I was told.


----------



## BrainDeadUnit

With expensive tickets and so many people they can't renew the lease?

I'd really like to go. Looks like quite the experience, even if, so I hear, it's kinda strayed from the original prestige it once had.


----------



## louie

im alredy there.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

well if the lease is running out and its one of the last thats even more reason to go.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

HA HA HA 
Anyone spare $300 for a ticket to hang out with a bunch of privileged hipsters in the desert.
It used to be FREE!
Come to the Rainbow Gather in Washington !!!

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## stonedwonderer

I allways wanted to go with a truck load of water and make bank theres gotta be a shit ton of hipsters there that didnt know what they meant by bring a shit ton of water its hot


----------



## FawnDroke

Linda/Ziggy said:


> HA HA HA
> Anyone spare $300 for a ticket to hang out with a bunch of privileged hipsters in the desert.
> It used to be FREE!
> Come to the Rainbow Gather in Washington !!!
> 
> Linda/Ziggy



Yeah I really don't think it's worth going to. It's come so far from what is was originally ment to be that it's just fucking useless now.
FOLK LIFE IN SEATTLE! At the end of May, it's probably one of the better festivals out there.


----------



## Matt Derrick

I'd like to go, but the $300 price tag is a bit prohibitive. Plus the cost to get the bus out there, supplies, etc...

Fortunately, what most people don't know is that there is a series of "regional" burning man events that are more intimate but still a crazy awesome time (from what I've heard). Austin has one in the summer, and I've herd that it's one of the biggest regionals they have. It still costs money, but I think it's only 75 bucks, so I'll probably give it a whirl and let y'all know how it is.


----------



## Dameon

I'd rather chew off my own right arm than go hang out with a bunch of rich hipsters while they pretend they're artsy and creative.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Dameon said:


> I'd rather chew off my own right arm than go hang out with a bunch of rich hipsters while they pretend they're artsy and creative.


 
Can someone actually provide some evidence that this is true? I'm tired of people just saying this having never even been anywhere near there. It would be nice to get an opinion or report back from someone that has actually attended.


----------



## Dameon

Enough said. You don't have to go to Burning Man to know exactly what types of people go there.


----------



## Matt Derrick

just because its a different culture than your own hardly makes it conclusive proof of hipsterdom.


----------



## Dumpsterhump

I'd rather go and experience it for myself, rather than listen to someone else and possibly miss out on something I may really like. That goes for anything, not just burning man.

I used to say "Fuck that I will never pay shit tons of money to hangout in the desert with a bunch of rich assholes" but I plan to try to attend this year to see for myself how it really is. Especially since I've met a lot of really badass people in the last year who arent rich, hipster kids that really enjoy going to burning man.


----------



## Poking Victim

Low-income tickets are $160.
You have to be insane to go. Those people have no sense of reality.
I'm sure they die all the time trying to stop chemtrails or meditating too hard.


----------



## tree hopper

:dablackpearl:
i'd go if 300 dollars fell from the sky and landed in my pocket. 
i want to volunteer though. or scam my way in. mostly always wanted go to take photos but ya can take photos anywhere so hmphh. maybe we can all build some giant burning man art structure and cram together in it then bust out....!:cheers:


----------



## xbocax

its simple 
BM is to privileged yuppie spiritual types 
as cochella is to
privledged yuppie indie types


----------



## Shade

BrittanyTheBananarchist said:


> hey i was just wondering who was planning on going to Burning Man this Year. im really Deterimined to go. so just seeing who all has plans or thoughts of going as well.


 
Fuck Burning man


----------



## venusinpisces

Linda/Ziggy said:


> HA HA HA
> Anyone spare $300 for a ticket to hang out with a bunch of privileged hipsters in the desert.
> It used to be FREE!
> Come to the Rainbow Gather in Washington !!!
> 
> Linda/Ziggy


 
My feelings *exactly*. It was hard enough for me to come up with $20 for the Vegas Deathfest--I set that aside back in October. $300 for a party is going to define the type of people that go there automatically. That's why it's mostly silicon valley types that attend. And I just don't see how this can be some kind of environmental event considering the enormous amounts of diesel fuel that make it possible. Even biodiesel is an extremely resource intensive substance whose production has contributed to the decimation of forests in Malaysia. The whole thing sounds kind of obscene but what really gets me is when people dress that up as spiritual and new age because this is just fake. Why not just go to Vegas and spend money in the casinos? Is there really all that much of a difference?

I like the Rainbow Gathering a lot more because it attracts people who are about living in relative simplicity. Plus there is more of a unified theme, the prayer for peace, that gives the event a focus instead of turning it into drugs + sex and then trying to slap a superficial spiritual label on top of it. Burning Man was probably awesome when it first started but nothing about what I've heard about BM recently makes me want to attend. If I got a free ticket I would still be on the fence. LOL


----------



## venusinpisces

To clarify: I'm sure there are a lot of sincere and spiritual people who attend the event, but I don't think these qualities define the event as a whole.


----------



## tree hopper

venusinpisces said:


> To clarify: I'm sure there are a lot of sincere and spiritual people who attend the event, but I don't think these qualities define the event as a whole.


 
agreed. personally for me i'm one to try and experience whatever i can in life when i am able to, especially because every experience for me that i am willing to go through, aware that it can go as shitty as possible or the opposite of shit and be awesome, idk i tend to look for art and creativity in everything,thats what fuels me- art.... even an event like burning man where i can understand everyone who's posted their points of view and i respect those views. do what you want stick to what you believe/want and respect opposing views, well only if you get that respect back.... wrote a little more than planned sorry if went on too long..... cheers


----------



## dawgrunner

please in my humble opinion I try to remember that I'm from a tribe that's "invisible" . After years on and off the road I still remain invisible. No matter if I'm carrying a backpack walking along a busy highway. I don't need to pay for "being" anything except food and clothes. ( cigarettes, beer, tequila ) don't count, that's a requirement. All of you out there know this feeling. So I seek people that are the same as I am. It's tough because we really don't see each other passing by. My path is already guided by the spirits of my native people the appalachee indian. I walk where thay have and chose to wander into other tribes spirits and they guide me without saying a word but with a emotion that follows alongside me. I'm the old school hitch hiker. the old ones who have seen what you sometimes seek. the old face in the crowd that says hello without a word being said. the one who travels at night without fear of the darkness. ..dogs on the edge of civilization


----------



## seasonchange

i got a $100 scholarship ticket that i'm sort of saving up for and would pay for at the gate. i just had to answer some essay questions as to why i should get a reduced rate ticket on their website. took them about three weeks to review all the apps, but i'm in i guess. i'll be camping with my freak bike friends.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

personnaly i wouldnt miss out on an experience just because there is going to be ppl with money and shit. becuase personally i want to go for the art aspect, and i wont let any person with money or thats a " rich hipster" ruin my expierience. i might have to deal with them but at least ill get out of it what i came for. shouldnt let other ppl ruin things for you.


----------



## xbocax

most of the rich hipster kids are the artists
theres just something about the oooooo i want to self medicate and express the furthest reaches of my miiiiind that yells out
"I HAVE NO CARE IN THE WORLD TRALALALA PAINT PAINT PAINT LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME"
this comedian has a pretty cool song bout the situation


----------



## whaleofashrimp

ill go if i can get a job to pay my way in there..be another peed-on...im ok with it


----------



## Filth

HAHAHAHAH THE PICTURES HAHHAHAHAHAAH
seriously last thing i was expecting.


----------



## stove

Alright, so here's to being the voice of reason:

Yeah, there are a shitload of yuppie heading to the Burn. I've never been, can't really comment on the experience. That being said, I know a chick in one of Dameon's pictures.

All y'all who would avoid the festival because there are rich folks there...Well, that's your choice. Here's a little fuck you to your narrow-minded, intolerant asses. You've lost all right to complain when those same yuppies look at you and say shit like "dirty street rats". It's a two way street.

If you can't afford it, sux, but there are other ways in. Boycotting it because of the cash, fine. I'm not going because I don't wanna spend $300 on tix, but I could easily have either volunteered or tried to get a discount ticket.


----------



## xbocax

I avoid rich people because rich people say and do stupid shit in large that is im sure not all the time but I dont need to see a bunch of people with no care in the world because they get to go back home to beverly hills right after flaunting off the outrageous clothing they bought online and all the drugs they were able to afford on daddys visa. Its a culture that we's be better without. Mindless self indulgence and no not the band. I love when im called a dirty w/e anything that puts some dividing line between me and the ugz wearing gucci posing mindless careless culture they come from. Not to say that dirty street kids cant be the same way its just in this particular situation it happens to be a mass of rich kids and not a mass pf drunx punx.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

hahaha fuck. its all just a bunch shit wutever do what you want drink a beer i dont give a fuck lates.


----------

